# Castration



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Stanley is now a few weeks off 6 months old. We have no plans to breed him. When has everyone had their dog castrated? Any opinions would be appreciated. We are thinking of having him done over Christmas when he'll be 7 months old and we can stay with him 24/7. Behaviour wise we are in no rush. He has started humping our legs occasionally but is easily stopped. I look forward to hearing your thoughts and experiences


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Most vet's recommend around 6 or 7 months old. We will most likely have Bailey neutered this month - he's now 6 months old and has lost most of his puppy teeth. Good Luck!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Marlene said:


> *First of all you should not refer to it as "castration" - he will be neutered.* Most vet's recommend around 6 or 7 months old. We will most likely have Bailey neutered this month - he's now 6 months old and has lost most of his puppy teeth. Good Luck!!



why not? It is the correct term for specific gender. Neutering is the general term for both male and female desexing(removal of reproductive organs, testicles/ovaries)



"Definition of castrate verb from the Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary
*castrate* verb 
castrate somebody/something 
_to remove the testicles of a male animal or person_ 
castration 
noun [uncountable, countable]"




"Definition of neuter adjective from the Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary
*neuter* adjective 
(grammar) (in some languages) belonging to a class of nouns, pronouns, adjectives or verbs _whose gender is not feminine or masculine_ 
The Polish word for ‘window’ is neuter."


"Definition of spay verb from the Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary
*spay* verb 
spay something (technical) 
_to remove the ovaries of a female animal, to prevent it from breeding_
Have you had your cat spayed?"

so technically Castration is more appropriate for this topic as the question is specific to owners of male dogs as apposed to female dogs


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

castrate....neuter....whatev...Dexter was almost 6 months. We haven't had any problems since then with marking or aggressive behavior.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Kendal I looked up the correct term before posting. Let's leave the name issue now. Has anyone else got any thoughts on getting my dog castrated. How did your dog change etc. How much does it cost in the UK. How long does it take the dog to recover


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf was 5 months old, he was nt really sexual anyway so there s been no 'humping' he's three now. They have a tendancy to put on weight which i'm sure your vet will mention. He felt really sorry for himself though (as you would I suppose ! ) he just lay on a blanket all day and I almost had to carry hin outside for a wee . So I would definitely say have it done while your going to be around . I want to say it was about £100 but memorys not great, then no exertion, walks, no stairs I think for a couple of days but may have been longer.x


----------



## Simonzz (Nov 29, 2009)

If you are not going to breed castration is the way to go. Grover was absolutely fine straight after. He was leaping about as soon as he was brought home! He has not put on weight, he is very fit and VERY happy. : )
I think it is more cruel not to as he will not be mating!


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

*Booked in for 20th December*

Stanley is booked in for 20th December. He will be 7 months old. He has to have a pre op checkup at 0910. Assuming he is fit and well he'll have the op that morning. I then collect him at 1700. The vet will then relieve me of £120. Stanley has to have rest for 24 hours which as most of you will know will be easier said than done. He has to have a "lampshade" around his neck for 2 weeks to prevent him nibbling the stiches. I'll update this post with Stanleys progress after the op. It may be beneficial to other dog owners considering castration. 
Sadly Stanleys first Christmas may not be as festive! as might be expected.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor boy lol Delta will be geting done between christmas and new year she will be getting her front dew claws removed at the same time. 

look forqard to hearing about his progress


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor boy lol Delta will be geting done between christmas and new year she will be getting her front dew claws removed at the same time. 

look forqard to hearing about his progress


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

*Op day tomorrow*

Well, Stanley has no idea whats in store for him tomorrow! We had a really nice long walk of 6 miles off his lead running in fields this morning in the snow. He;s spent the rest of the day curled up snoozing because he has probably run around 10+ miles off his lead. 
Just spoken to the vet, he's going in for 0845 in the morning. On the subject of vets, Ive just changed mine for this operation. My local vet who I have used for convenience was quoting £120 to castrate Stanley. This was based on his weight at 7.2kg (7 months old) . I didn't shop around for prices but then everyone said that sounded expensive. I rang the vet my inlaws use for their dog and they quoted me £80 for exactly the same castration operation. Both are well respected vets practices but its clear that price can vary widely. My local vets staff could not explain why they were charging so much. As a result Stanleys op ant the local vet was cancelled and Im going to a vet 6 miles from home that saves me £50.
Ill post further updates tomorrow after the operation, no breakfast in the morning for Stanley so he'll be a bit hungry and may sus that somethings not quite right!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

hope Stanleys ok and that all went well ...an expensive christmas present that he wont have been expecting poor thing. Likewise good luck with Delta x


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Well Stanleys back home. Vet said the operation went well. He has a 1 inch scar where they once were with a couple of stiches. I collected him at 1530 having dropped him off at 0900. He initially seemed fine, very excited too see us as you might expect. All evening he's been extra quiet and sleepy though. He still has a good appetite and jumped straight up when I got out his food. The vet has given us some painkillers, half a tablet twice a day. We've been given an emergency 24 hour mobile phone number for the on call vet at the practice we used which is reassuring. The vet said that in 2 days he will be back to normal. I've been told to take him for short walks only. 
We have a follow up appointment in 10 days when his stiches will be removed. I'm hoping he will sleep through the night without a problem. I expect the painkillers will help him sleep too. I'll update this thread with any changes


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Really glad it all went ok. The vet sounds good. Does he have to wear a trumpet or whatever you call those protectors? It's also good that you are allowed to walk him, even if it's just a short walk. It's so hard to try to keep a lively dog from overdoing it after an op. Keep us posted x


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Kendall - what is the advantage of removing their front dew claws??


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

*48 hours post operation*

We'll its just over 48 hours since Stanleys operation. He's doing well. We noticed he was licking the stiches very occasionally yesterday when initially he hasn't bothered. The licking was stopping the healing process around the cut. We've therefore invested in what we call a "Lampshade ". I'm sure it has a technical name but I'm sure you'll know what I mean. Despite this Stanley was still managing to disturb the scar. Our vet suggested an old pair of pants. So courtesy of my 4 year old daughter Stanley now has his own set of pants. Only minor adjustments were required with a pair of scissors for his tail. 
Stanley had his first walk since the operation tonight, just 20 minutes mind. He was raring to go and would have walked much further had I let him. 
All told he is almost better still bit sleepy and looks a little glum when he wanders around. I'm just hoping his recovery continues at the same rate. 
I've tried to attach a photo and hope it's visible!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah lampshade or buster collar. inca was i nightmare with hers, so we just use a vest now, much easier. 

what does your daughter think of him weiring her pants lol.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad he's recovering well - that photo is so funny! Poor Stanley - not his finest hour  . Kendal, what do you mean by using a vest? How does that work? I'm going to get Dylan done soon and I know he'll hate the lampshade, especially at night.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh its like showing embarrassing pictures of your kids when they grow up... poor Stanley in his Knickers..... sure he s back to his normal self now though x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

hahaha what a funny photo. I hadn't heard of wearing little pants but that's a great idea. Maybe we'll use that when Rufus has to get his done in a few months heehee poor guy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

WE could do a gallery of cockapoos in pants ... or does that sound a bit weird lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> WE could do a gallery of cockapoos in pants ... or does that sound a bit weird lol x


I'm in! ahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just asked my vet about the cost of castration - £150 would you believe?? Think I need to change vets.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

*Recovery*

Well it'd been 9 days since Stanleys operation now. He seems fully recovered. He's not had his knickers or Lampshade on for the last two days and hasn't bothered licking or scratching himself. 
We have just got back from his follow up appointment at the vets. The vet has removed his two stiches and Stanley did not flinch, didn't bother him at all. No further appointment needed. 
I asked how he might change now he's been castrated. He just advised me to watch his weight. He said that he MAY put weight on. He said that extra weight is the only possible negative for having a dog castrated. Obviously this can be managed by regularly weighing him etc. We took him to see the inlaws Lhasa Apso bitch on the way home. Last time we took him pre operation he was constantly trying to mount her as soon as I let go of him. It was impossible to have them in the same room (she's been neutered). However this time he just played really well with her for over 30 minutes, not once did he try to mount her. This may be just coincidence but the vet did say that his testosterone levels dramatically reduce straight after the operation. So fingers crossed the operation has been a success, I'll post again with any useful updates especially regarding any weight changes. 
I hope this this thread has been of some use. In summary the whole process has been a lot less stressful than I'd imagined no real problems, still rather him than me.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You re not up for it then Mat, is that the op or the knickers lol ... sounds to have all gone ok and with good effect.... the odd time Wilf gets mounted though now ( I mean its understandable he is gorgeous) cos dogs cant sense any testosterone they get a bit mistaken !!!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm thinking of getting my dog done and wondered if it affects the tempremrnt of the dog as my dog has the best temprement ever and would not want that to change


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Noticed no change to my friends boy cockapoo - still as lovely as ever. She waited until he was lifting his leg to pee rather than squatting like a girl (which they do when they are puppies) Apparently if you get them done before they are lifting their leg they will always pee like a girl. Not a good look at the local park with all the other boys around. Is that right boy dog owners??


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahaha oh Mandy
that is true though. We are waiting for Rufus... he's already so pretty, don't want him peeing like a girl too, he would never be able to live that down!
and, MaggieMay, if anything I have heard it can make them sweeter because there isn't any territorial business


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't know that about the peeing. I've got Dylan booked in for his op this wednesday as he's 7 1/2 months now but he still pees squatting most of the time. Funny, when we're out for a walk he will **** his leg most of the time, but at home he squats. Do you think I should wait to have the op??


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure. I thought that they would lift their leg by that age, as most of the time they are neutered around 4-6 months old. Maybe check with your vet and see if he/she thinks Dylan is past the age where he would normally do it. Maybe he's just a rebel


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there Wilf was done when he was 5 months old and he is a lovely dog ... he did'nt **** his leg til he was 2 and will still squat if there's nothing to **** his leg against i.e open land x


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

*Changes in Stanley*

Stanley was a few days over 7 months old when castrated. In the couple of weeks prior to the operation he seemed to be trying to mount everything. He was particularly bad with my inlaws neutered Lhasa Apso bitch. He refused to leave her alone, constantly trying to mount her. However since the operation he hasn't tried to mount anything. He's been to the inlaws and never once tried it on with their Lhasa Apso. His temperament hasn't change at all. He's still calm and loving. I'm really not bothered how he toilets. When he squats to wee its not really that obvious


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

parapluie said:


> ahahaha oh Mandy
> that is true though. We are waiting for Rufus... he's already so pretty, don't want him peeing like a girl too, he would never be able to live that down!
> and, MaggieMay, if anything I have heard it can make them sweeter because there isn't any territorial business


my dog has just started barking at his reflection in the marble surround on the fireplace, will this stop him doing that


----------



## cockawho (Jan 18, 2011)

mine is 10 months and going in this week to be done ... he is an absolute livewire .. goes completely mental when around other dogs .. not in a bad way, but just wants to play, but is too boistrous ... he met another boy cockapoo the other day that lives along the street and I actually thought it may come to blows at one point .... he was definately starting to nibble the other puppy ... anyway, hopefully this will sort this behaviour out and also the marking which has started in the last couple of weeks to be nearly every night ... he is now restricted to the kitchen overnight which he hates ... he has never cocked his leg either!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just dropped Dylan off at the vet - I feel so guilty for putting him through the op even though I know it's for his benefit. He was really hyper at the vets - wouldn't stop barking and jumping around. It's made me see I need to start getting some control on the barking as it's actually started becoming a problem. The house is very strangely quiet and empty without him as I'm used to having him with me literally 24 hours a day. Should be picking him up later today and then have to find a way of keeping him calm and without exercise for 10 days  . Hope everything went ok with you Kendal.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh hope Dylans ok its awful waiting. Wilf was perky whenwe picked him up from the vets I was really surprised but it was just that he was happy to see us.He was nt boundy at all he just lay down all night and most of the following day , I had to take him out,literally, to wee. He knew what he could and couldnt do and didnt find it too difficult with the excerise .... good luck x


----------



## cockawho (Jan 18, 2011)

well I went back to the vets to pick Pepper up and I could hear him howling the place down to be out of the kennel ... you wouldn't know they'd done anything ... He is a little more subdued this evening but is still pestering to be out for a walk .... he needs to take it easy for a couple of days, how do I explain that to him????


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Not easy. Dylan is just like normal and I can only take him out on lead for 10 mins for 10 days!!?? Not quite the hour off-lead manic runs he is used to. Then try to keep him calm indoors and stop him jumping onto sofas and running upstairs??? Just not happening. I'll have to cross my fingers and hope he doesn't damage himself.


----------



## cockawho (Jan 18, 2011)

well he had his stitches out today ... no probs .. he is a right as rain .. been just like normal ... gonna give it a couple of weeks before he has the run of the house again to see if he has stopped marking ... he doesn't have have an appetite now ... he used to pick around his food, eventually eating it, but now he absolutely wolfs it down ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad he's ok ... but the eating could be a problem .. even though you've probably worried about him not eating before... just susceptable to putting weight on after having op .. you may need to look at a low calorie food or one that keeps them full longer. Just something to keep an eye on x


----------



## cockawho (Jan 18, 2011)

yep, good advice ... we are keeping an eye .. he isn't actually eating any more food at the moment (though he would given half a chance) he is just eating it before it actually hits the bowl!.. he's looking good though, shiny coat (growing back at a pace) certainly won't let his coat get as long as it did last time .. 1KG of fur is a lot on a 10KG dog!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Same with Flo, she is now much hungrier since spaying - gone are the puppy days when I had to scatter her kibble on the floor, stir in warm goats milks, pretend to eat it myself etc to encourage her to eat.

Since she can only eat what I give her (it's not like she can pop out for a Big Mac ) I weigh out her food each day and stick to that amount. Hubby doesn't feed her as he is a bit of a push over and keeps saying "AWWWW she's still hungry". She has 180g of kibble per day and a little Nature Diet (about ice cube size) mixed in. Treats are low cal/low fat frozen peas, dried duck/venison or just a small amount of a different kind of kibble (at the moment she has Fishmongers White Fish kibble as a treat). At her 1 year check up the vet said her weight and condition are superb so I will now weigh her each month and aim to keep her under 11kg.


----------

